# Hearing Aids



## Washington95 (Jan 13, 2013)

Have had hearing loss for some time.  Wondered if hearing aids would help.  Finally got one for each ear; tests indicated they were recommended.

Very disappointed.  Not sure I can't hear better without them.  When they were first put on I could hear things like paper rattling, footsteps on floor, motors running on refrig, etc., but didn't seem to help with hearing people talk.

Doesn't look good for me.  

Anyone else share what they found with their's?

And, by the way, if you shoot and don't wear protectors you're headed this way.  Do yourself a favor that especially in later years you'll better appreciate and understand.


----------



## gamorris (Jan 26, 2013)

i got mine at Costco. Good quality, free testing, saved several thousand $$


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been wearing hearing aids for several years.  One thing to remember is that hearing aids gather all sounds.  With normal hearing a person's brain can filter and focus on specific sounds, can't do it with hearing aids.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 20, 2013)

*aids*

I sure can hear my wife better!! If i don't like what i'am hearing i shut them off.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 21, 2013)

I heard dat!


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 31, 2013)

I need some but why bother spending the $$$$$ to hear my wife fuss at me more and then not be able to say I did not hear ya????


----------



## Milkman (Mar 31, 2013)

gamorris said:


> i got mine at Costco. Good quality, free testing, saved several thousand $$



Tell me more about this Costco thing ????


----------

